# Laptop for Medtronic 780G?



## RiRi80 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi I'm new here, so not sure if I'm doing this right.
I'm on waiting list for a Medtronic 780G pump and will be starting the training for this in a few weeks. 
I don't own a laptop, and have been told I need one so I can upload pump data for my diabetes team.
I don't know what laptop I need to get. 
Like Wether it needs to be a specific one for this, or can I get any kind of laptop?
Please can someone help as I need to get one soon.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Mar 18, 2021)

Hey, @RiRi80 any laptop with the newest windows 10 should work. here is a link with the requirements and a number to contact if needed https://carelink.minimed.eu/app/browser-support?country=gb&language=en


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 18, 2021)

RiRi80 said:


> Hi I'm new here, so not sure if I'm doing this right.
> I'm on waiting list for a Medtronic 780G pump and will be starting the training for this in a few weeks.
> I don't own a laptop, and have been told I need one so I can upload pump data for my diabetes team.
> I don't know what laptop I need to get.
> ...


What are you using to post on this site? As that will do  you do not need a lap top a desktop will do.


----------



## Lucyr (Mar 18, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> What are you using to post on this site? As that will do  you do not need a lap top a desktop will do.


May be using their phone?


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 18, 2021)

I am using a 780G.  I have the Medtronic Minimed app on my phone and it is linked to a Carelink account that I set up.  My team at the hospital are able to access my downloads which happen every day at midnight.  I can also do a download during the day if I want to.  I don’t need to use the lap top unless I want to look at the graphs, although small versions of these are visible on my phone too.  I did have to buy a new phone as I had an old android that was not compatible.

It took a bit of time for things to get settled for me after some early hiccoughs but I now run at around 90% time in range.  I found extended periods of exercise difficult to sort out initially but that is working well now. 

If you have any difficulties the phone support is excellent, and if there are any issues that arise with sensors they have always replaced them.  So far so good for me.

I hope your pump start goes well.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 18, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> May be using their phone?


Well use the phone then


----------



## RiRi80 (Mar 18, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> What are you using to post on this site? As that will do  you do not need a lap top a desktop will do.


Using my phone. Diabetes nurse said I can't use phone, to upload the data


----------



## RiRi80 (Mar 18, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> I am using a 780G.  I have the Medtronic Minimed app on my phone and it is linked to a Carelink account that I set up.  My team at the hospital are able to access my downloads which happen every day at midnight.  I can also do a download during the day if I want to.  I don’t need to use the lap top unless I want to look at the graphs, although small versions of these are visible on my phone too.  I did have to buy a new phone as I had an old android that was not compatible.
> 
> It took a bit of time for things to get settled for me after some early hiccoughs but I now run at around 90% time in range.  I found extended periods of exercise difficult to sort out initially but that is working well now.
> 
> ...


The app doesn't work on my phone. It's only a year old too  still have another year on contract before I can get a new one. I have a Sony 5, but only works on a Sony 1 their advice says. Not good


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 18, 2021)

RiRi80 said:


> Using my phone. Diabetes nurse said I can't use phone, to upload the data


Well you can  go to the medtronic website it shows you how to download carelink and as @SB2015 uses her phone, I'm sure you can as well


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 18, 2021)

RiRi80 said:


> The app doesn't work on my phone. It's only a year old too  still have another year on contract before I can get a new one. I have a Sony 5, but only works on a Sony 1 their advice says. Not good


have you tried downloading the app?


----------



## RiRi80 (Mar 18, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Well you can  go to the medtronic website it shows you how to download carelink and as @SB2015 uses her phone, I'm sure you can as well


Yeah tried but my phone isn't compatible. It's a new phone too


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 18, 2021)

RiRi80 said:


> Yeah tried but my phone isn't compatible. It's a new phone too


well try it and see what happens


----------



## RiRi80 (Mar 18, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> well try it and see what happens


I have tried. My phone isn't compatible and stuck in contract until next year so can't change it yet  I've found a cheap basic laptop that runs windows 10, so hopefully that will work


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 18, 2021)

Another option is to try Diasend see if that's compatible with your phone.


----------



## RiRi80 (Mar 18, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Another option is to try Diasend see if that's compatible with your phone.


Ok I'll have a look for that one. Thanks


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 19, 2021)

RiRi80 said:


> The app doesn't work on my phone. It's only a year old too  still have another year on contract before I can get a new one. I have a Sony 5, but only works on a Sony 1 their advice says. Not good


I hoe that the lap top works.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 19, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Another option is to try Diasend see if that's compatible with your phone.



Uploads to Diasend were via laptop too, last time i used it. The phone app was for reviewing data you had uploaded via USB. Plus  not all hospitals run Diasend unfortunately. 

Hope the laptop works for you.

Seems odd that the hospital are making you invest in this though @RiRi80 . Could they upload when you attended clinic? Or is it because of Covid-style remote appointments?


----------



## RiRi80 (Mar 19, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> I hoe that the lap top works.


Me too  thanks for your help ☺️


everydayupsanddowns said:


> Uploads to Diasend were via laptop too, last time i used it. The phone app was for reviewing data you had uploaded via USB. Plus  not all hospitals run Diasend unfortunately.
> 
> Hope the laptop works for you.
> 
> Seems odd that the hospital are making you invest in this though @RiRi80 . Could they upload when you attended clinic? Or is it because of Covid-style remote appointments?


The nurse said they like the info before appointments which is why it needs to be uploaded. 
The whole process seems complicated, and I probably wont end up passing the training anyway. The training is being done by video so it's going to be hard for me to understand things. I find it easier face to face. I get very confused with things, so chances are they won't give me one once they realize I'm dumb during the virtual training sessions lol.


----------



## Inka (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m sure you’re not dumb @RiRi80 ! We all understand things in different ways so don’t be afraid to ask them to repeat themselves or explain more clearly.

I’ve had a pump for many years (not Medtronic) and have never had to upload anything before appointments nor been told I had to have a laptop. Personally I don’t think that’s a reasonable request.


----------



## RiRi80 (Mar 19, 2021)

Maybe my hospital is different, or just like being awkward lol. I'm going to have to take plenty of notes when they're explaining things. I really hope I can understand it all


----------



## JohnWhi (Mar 19, 2021)

It may be that, rather than enjoying being awkward, the people at the hospital simply don't know the answers (yet). Having invested in an iPhone when I heard I was getting the pump, I was told to download the Guardian app before the appointment to learn how to fit sensors. Of course, that doesn't work with the latest sensors. I was handed something looking like an old-type USB drive but not told what it was for. MacOS11 can't see it, Windows 10 says "No drivers available for this device", and drive management software confirms it is not a drive. Bluetooth dongle? (Fairly pointless these days.) Having said that, the Medtronic app is really good, it updates seamlessly from the pump and uploads to Carelink automatically on a daily basis.


----------



## RiRi80 (Mar 19, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## JohnWhi (Mar 19, 2021)

Should have done the research before I wrote! The Blue Adapter 1003910 that I was given serves to upload directly from the pump using a laptop or desktop. You have to log in to CareLink and select upload.
See: https://www.medtronicdiabetes.com/s...orkbooks/CareLink-QRG-MiniMed-770G-System.pdf


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 19, 2021)

RiRi80 said:


> Me too  thanks for your help ☺️
> 
> The nurse said they like the info before appointments which is why it needs to be uploaded.
> The whole process seems complicated, and I probably wont end up passing the training anyway. The training is being done by video so it's going to be hard for me to understand things. I find it easier face to face. I get very confused with things, so chances are they won't give me one once they realize I'm dumb during the virtual training sessions lol.



I was very nervous about the change over to the 780G and uncertain about the Zoom training.
The trainer was excellent, and was happy to proceed at my pace, and explained things carefully, and was happy to respond to what to others may have seemed silly questions.

 I took my time and worked step by step 
- 780G pump in manual mode
- 780G pump in manual with the sensor alarming for lows and high
I wanted to be sure I knew how to use the pump in this mode as I knew that there would be times when I may not be able to use the auto mode
- 780G in full auto mode (Smart Guard which is confusing as this was the name for their earlier pumps used with a sensor with alerts) 

For various reasons (infections, Brexit delays, Covid delays, kidney stones, ....)  the whole process took me a while (Mid Dec to early March) At each stage I was offered more training, with the trainer and my DSN, when I was ready.  The Medtronic telephone support is excellent.  I did not feel rushed to move on at all, and the support line happily helped out very regularly.

I was very nervous about leaving Roche who I had been with for eight years.  However I am very impressed with the Medtronic support that I have had through this and now happily running in auto mode with time in range usually above 80%.


----------



## RiRi80 (Mar 19, 2021)

T


SB2015 said:


> I was very nervous about the change over to the 780G and uncertain about the Zoom training.
> The trainer was excellent, and was happy to proceed at my pace, and explained things carefully, and was happy to respond to what to others may have seemed silly questions.
> 
> I took my time and worked step by step
> ...


----------



## RiRi80 (Mar 19, 2021)

Thank you for your help. 
Can I ask, when do they give the pump? Is it after all the training is complete?


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 19, 2021)

RiRi80 said:


> Thank you for your help.
> Can I ask, when do they give the pump? Is it after all the training is complete?


The pump arrived about a week before my first training session.
There was also a guide for what we needed to do before each stage of the training.

One advantage of the training being via Zoom is that you could have someone else with you during the training.
I have done this in the past and they have simply sat 
- taking notes 
- ticking off the list of questions I had preoared
- and promoting me if I forget to ask any of my questions
Would that be possible for you?


----------



## RiRi80 (Mar 19, 2021)

Not sure if I can get anyone to help me. I can see, but all depending on lockdown rules.
I've asked a few questions via email to the one who arranges the training and they didn't get back to me. I asked about when will I receive the pump & about laptops too. So really confused about it all.
I will try emailing them again, because surely they should answer my worries before I get started ‍♀️


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 19, 2021)

RiRi80 said:


> Not sure if I can get anyone to help me. I can see, but all depending on lockdown rules.
> I've asked a few questions via email to the one who arranges the training and they didn't get back to me. I asked about when will I receive the pump & about laptops too. So really confused about it all.
> I will try emailing them again, because surely they should answer my worries before I get started ‍♀️


I think a lot of teams at the hospitals have a lot of extra work to do so they might be as available as usual.  However my DSN has been at all the training sessions I have had.  He has been honest saying that he does not know all the answers as this pump is so new to the team, but he has always followed up the questions I have had with Medtronic and got back to me.

I also used the Medtronic pump telephone helpline, even before my training.  You could make a note of your questions as they arise, and then once your pack arrives with the contact numbers just phone them. You might need your account number from the hospital team but I wasn’t 
asked for this apart from once.

I may have made it sound a lot more complex using this pump.  It just depends on your approach.  One person at my first training was up and running when his box of goodies arrived, where as I went for a slower approach.  I found they adapted to our individuals needs.


----------

